# Systmes > Apple > Dveloppement iOS >  Rcuprer fichier ePub d'un iPhone sur PC (ou Mac)

## Toulousaing

Yo,
Soit un doc ePub que j'ai tlcharg de Apple Books.
Il se trouve sur mon iPhone et sur mon iPad dans iBooks.
Ce doc, j'aimerai en faire un PDF, donc je dois le rcuprer sur un PC (ou un Mac) au format ePub, puis utiliser un convertisseur, il y en a des tonnes.
Comment faire, svp ?
Dans iTunes sur mon PC, iBooks ne fait pas partie des appli qui savent changer leurs docs et si je monte mon iPhone sur le PC, je ne vois que mes photos.
Merci.
A++

----------


## chrtophe

Tu peux pas tout simplement te l'envoyer par mail ?

----------


## Toulousaing

Bonjour,
Non, on n'a qu'un message "Consultez ce eBook  la page machintruc" dans le mail.

EDIT: j'ai install *AnyTrans* pour iOS et a a march du premier coup. Pour info.

----------

